# Craftsman snowblower



## thomas38 (2 mo ago)

I have a machine that's about 20 years old. I'm looking at the plate on the back of the housing and trying to determine the age. How do I do that?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

not all plates have the date of manufacture on them. if it's a canadian craftsman model, it'd now be even more difficult to determine the age since the sears.ca website is now defunct.

give yourself a chance and at least post a picture of the plate so that we can see the model number.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

And a picture of the unit.


----------



## thomas38 (2 mo ago)

I have a 24" 9 h.p. Craftsman machine, Model C950-52809-0 with a starting problem. I've put in a new plug, replaced the fuel with new, removed and cleaned the carburetor bowl and replaced the bits with a carb. kit. It still won't start. I have gas at the carb. I have spark at the plug. If I remove the plug, pour in a little gas, replace the plug and press the electric start, it starts immediately, runs a few seconds, using up only the gas I injected, I presume, then it stops. If I hit the starter again it just turns over with no attempt to start. I have a few questions...
1. How do I determine the age of the machine? 
2. My machine is model C950-52809-0 and I have a manual for C950-52109-1. Are these two numbers interchangeable? If not, what is the difference?
3. The carb kit I used was for the one in the manual I have. I was told they're interchangeable Is this correct?

What am I missing?


----------



## thomas38 (2 mo ago)

db130 said:


> not all plates have the date of manufacture on them. if it's a canadian craftsman model, it'd now be even more difficult to determine the age since the sears.ca website is now defunct.
> 
> give yourself a chance and at least post a picture of the plate so that we can see the model number.


I'll take a picture and post it shortly. Thank you for your help, Tony


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The carb is plugged up. Either do a soak and rebuild. Or get a new one from Amazon, E bay.*


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Two threads merged, one per subject please. And especially at this hour replies may take just a little while.

Thanks, and welcome to SBF.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

There has not been a date of manufacture tag on Craftsman blowers in the past. Even the model numbers don't necessarily give an indication of age, some newer models have lower model numbers than older machines. Best indication of age comes from the copywrite date of the manual, even that's the earliest date not necessarily the date your machine was made.
Best of luck.


----------



## thomas38 (2 mo ago)

HCBPH said:


> There has not been a date of manufacture tag on Craftsman blowers in the past. Even the model numbers don't necessarily give an indication of age, some newer models have lower model numbers than older machines. Best indication of age comes from the copywrite date of the manual, even that's the earliest date not necessarily the date your machine was made.
> Best of luck.


Thank you


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

thomas38 said:


> I have a machine that's about 20 years old. I'm looking at the plate on the back of the housing and trying to determine the age. How do I do that?


If you have a Tecumseh engine then a sticker on left side of fan cover near bottom shows the “DOM” date of manufacture. My Canadian Craftsman is a 2003 model and the DOM shows the first 2 digits as 02, so 2002 engine build for the 2003 snowblower.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Cleaning the carb bowl won't be enough. You'd need to clean everything.

This video will provide an example of how it's done.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

sounds like you may have missed cleaning the main jet when you had the bowl off since it is 20 years old i would guess it is a Tecumseh 9hp. the main jet is the bolt that holds the float bowl on. i personally would have just replaced the carb with an adjustable one. i would guess your machine is like this since these are super common 9hp/24" machine.


----------

